# Get Admission In Private Medical College Don't Worry I Help You Personally



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

If your marks are 60% in fsc and in matric and you must apper in mcat test that does not matter how must you score then contact with me I will help you to get admittion in recognized pmd medical colleges


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> If your marks are 60% in fsc and in matric and you must apper in mcat test that does not matter how must you score then contact with me I will help you to get admittion in recognized pmd medical colleges


This forum is at your feet sir..seriously...
Help EVERYONE!


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok tell me about your marks


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

My aggregate is 76.6.%....935 in Fsc, 735 in Mcat nd 969 in Matric.....What r my chances for Mbbs @ Fmh, Sharif and Lmdc? Apart from these plz give some info regarding Akhtar Saeed and Central Park plz!


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

umair333 said:


> My aggregate is 76.6.%....935 in Fsc, 735 in Mcat nd 969 in Matric.....What r my chances for Mbbs @ Fmh, Sharif and Lmdc? Apart from these plz give some info regarding Akhtar Saeed and Central Park plz!


My bro your marks are too good you can easily admission in lmdc

- - - Updated - - -



Bhattiipad said:


> My bro your marks are too good you can easily admission in lmdc


Don't go to admission in 3 rd class colleges like amna anyat azra naheed continental etc

- - - Updated - - -

Apply to lmdc and wait at end when they call you


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanx a lot...

- - - Updated - - -

But u did'nt told anything about Central Park and Akhtar Saeed. ..I meant their reputation?

- - - Updated - - -

I'm applying in CMH,FMH, LMDC, SHARIF only....Inshallah MMBBS main nam aa jaye otherwise I'll repeat mcat and improve marks and join a gov med colg or at least CMH would be ma choice Inshallah!


----------



## Rockstar3 (Oct 26, 2013)

My aggregate is 75 %. Can i get admission in LMDC,FMH , Akhtar Saeed or Central Park???

- - - Updated - - -

i hav applied for MBBS in LMDC, FMH, Akhtar Saeed or Central Park???


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rockstar3 said:


> My aggregate is 75 %. Can i get admission in LMDC,FMH , Akhtar Saeed or Central Park???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i hav applied for MBBS in LMDC, FMH, Akhtar Saeed or Central Park???


FMH you have some chances, LMDC is more possible. For Central your agg is good enough, you'll get in fo sure. Akhtar Saeed too.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

bhattiipad what do you think which one is better FMH, shalamar or sharif considering all aspects??


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

In ma opinion Shalamar top,Fmh second and Sharif last


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

FMH is going south though :/


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> FMH is going south though :/


Explain plz?


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

856 in matric, 810 fsc, 691 entry guide me bro


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine is 74.77% am i in or out in MBBS ?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> If your marks are 60% in fsc and in matric and you must apper in mcat test that does not matter how must you score then contact with me I will help you to get admittion in recognized pmd medical colleges


hey mine is 77% and i had only apply in fmh yet after that i will apply to sharif if so


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

saske khan said:


> hey mine is 77% and i had only apply in fmh yet after that i will apply to sharif if so


You should apply shalimar it is too goooooid

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> Mine is 74.77% am i in or out in MBBS ?


You are in boder line but you can get admittion lmdc by donation and incontinental without donation

- - - Updated - - -



sami987 said:


> bhattiipad what do you think which one is better FMH, shalamar or sharif considering all aspects??


I prefer FMH because it's ranking high

- - - Updated - - -

Yes in lmdc by donation and other without donation


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> You should apply shalimar it is too goooooid
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


actuallary shalamar is the best among them...


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Bhattiipad said:


> You should apply shalimar it is too goooooid


but its merit is high


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

sir plzz help me..i want to get admission in any private medical college in lahore..plzz


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

this thread has been inactive for 4 YEARS. Everybody please stop bringing up old threads.


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

ayesha anjum said:


> sir plzz help me..i want to get admission in any private medical college in lahore..plzz


Ok i want to help you message me your fsc and matric marks in inbox i will tell you the truth


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> ayesha anjum said:
> 
> 
> > sir plzz help me..i want to get admission in any private medical college in lahore..plzz
> ...


I tried to message you but you cant receive messages in inbox.
Do you use instagram??


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> ayesha anjum said:
> 
> 
> > sir plzz help me..i want to get admission in any private medical college in lahore..plzz
> ...


Allow private messages and i will tell you


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

I cant recieve ur msg yet...and m just using whatsapp..


----------

